

Ask HN: Something like OnLive, but for general computing? - markchristian

Have you guys seen OnLive yet? It's pretty magical: you install a small client on your PC or Mac, and you can play any game from an extensive library. The catch is that the games are running out in the cloud somewhere, and the OnLive client is basically a remote desktop connection optimized for low latency. I'm not much of a gamer, but it's pretty mind boggling to use, just for the sake of the neat tech.<p>So, my question is, are there any services out there that can offer something similar for general desktop computing? I realize I could probably run an EC2 instance and use RDC, but I'd like sound and video to work fluidly.<p>Advice? Thoughts? Recommendations?<p>Happy New Year!
======
sfrey
<http://spoon.net/> ?

